# My recent finds



## Jack21 (Jun 1, 2015)

A couple cool recent acquisitions I'd like to show off. 67 ramshorn and a 68 lil tiger.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 1, 2015)

Wow great finds


----------



## vincev (Jun 1, 2015)

Very kool.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jun 1, 2015)

Great finds


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 4, 2015)

really nice rams horn. I have a 67 violet and my friend is selling a black one.  Your black one makes me want to buy one but I am holding out for a blue ram


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Jack21 (Jun 5, 2015)

Definitely digging the black. Not too many stingrays came in black. I like blue but just seems like a common color. Love the violet...


----------



## MAD BRAD (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got a Black JC Fastback what seat should it have I want to do it correct. Thanks BD


----------



## vuniw (Jun 13, 2015)

Very nice finds! I've been looking for a black rams horn


----------

